# Crossbow info



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Im thinking about getting a crossbow this year and give the old TOMKAT a break. The TOMKAT is an outstanding compound bow, but I was wanting to try something new. I am leaning towards a Parker Tornado. It seems to be a pretty good crossbow. I would like to know what you guys think. Any info, advice, or recomendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Ten Point gets my vote for crossbows.


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Look into to Bow Tech !!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Shoot em and get what you like. Thats what I did. Bought a tenpoint titan.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

tenpoint turbo xlt........... the axle to axle can't be beat. velocity is great and the bow shoots very well. great customer support and product knowledge within the community.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I went to Gander Mtn (GREAT PEOPLE), shot almost every crossbow they had, which includes all mentioned except the Bowtech. I ended up getting a Horton Vision 175,SSSSSWWWWWEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!! Extremely quiet, super compact, registered @ 318 fps on there chrono. Thanks again


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

You can go wrong with Ten Point, Excalibur, Parker, or Horton. Barnett's are OK, but the ones I have owned had issues. The Horton Vision 175 is like you said, a sweet shooting crossbow. Congrats on the purchase. When I purchased my excalibur axiom, I almost got the Horton Vision 175 instead. Sometimes I wished I did, but I do like the recurve limbs and the extremely light weight (6.0 lbs) of my Axiom. If my string breaks at the lease, I can put another one on in 5 minutes or less.

Anyway, congratulations on the awesome purchase. You will truly enjoy that crossbow.


----------

